# Group Buys start here.



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, at least one person is in the process of setting up a pressurized CO2 system. I'm even considering splitting mine out to all three tanks.

Picture of Diffusers: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/102188-post8.html

Link to all of AquaticMagic's auctions: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Aquaticmagic

OK...Current order list:


acbaldwin said:


> *1 stainless steel tweezer/scissor combo*(http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?planta&1144231542)
> *1 portion of "mini moss"*(http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplants&1144881395)
> *2 Coin sized diffusers (D)*
> *1 Flower sized diffuser (C)*
> *1 5-coil diffuser (B)*





orthikon said:


> 3 coin diffusers (D)
> 1 stainless steel tweezer/scissor combo





lauren said:


> 1 5 coil diffusor





Carl said:


> 1 5 coil diffusor





Mike said:


> 1 5 coil diffusor
> 1 Coin Diffusor


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

that would be cool but I'd be at a total loss as for what to do with it! LOL


Perhaps we can get something together as a group to assist us newer folks with DIY CO2!

You know...
Kind of a "buy this stuff and show up and someone will teach you" type of thing!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sure. Shouldn't be a problem. And IIRC the "coin" version will work with the lower pressures of DIY.

On the flip side, in SoCal we have www.BeverageFactory.com as a local seller. A 5# Co2 is like $57 coupled with $30 for a regulator. Add a needle valve from Rex Grigg and a solenoid if you want it, and you're looking at a very inexpensive pressurized system with shipping on nothing but the needlge valve and/or solenoid.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

so true dat!

Then again search Craigslist.com and find someone who's selling off the pot growing Hydroponics equipment and buy it from them! LOL


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

the aquabid link doesn't work any more. I'd be itnerested in going presurized for the right price Less chance of my fish being suffocated.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

hmmmm i like the idea of the beverage factory...im going to start injecting as soon as I decide on the equipment i want....by chance do you know if they take the $30 as a deposit on the regulator and fix it if you have problems like as in the same as renting a keg tap.......and the needle valve and solenoid...how do i get that exactly?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I just ordered a milwaukee regulator from aquatic-store. Should be here in a couple days. Beverage factory will fill up a 5# bottle for $10, plus the bottle (brand new, aluminum) is only $57! All local places I've seen want aroun $90 for a steel bottle and $20 to fill. 
...Wish I would've seen this thread a little earlier, I already ordered my diffuser.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the photo from the auction...


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

other than a regulator, a bottle of co2 and a way to difuse it, what else is needed to compress Co2?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Needle valve to fine tune the flow, brass check valve, and (optional) a bubble counter. Most units come with these.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Andrew has got it right. The diffusers above seem to be pretty good for a very good price.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Are we going to try and set up a group buy for this?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm in for a mid sized one... Don't need it any time soon since I just found out I can't go pressurized yet... Soon though .
Also count me in for a coin sized one for my DIY.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Count me in for the smallest one, possibly the next smaller one as well.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

count me in for a 5lb tank and a two guage regulator


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Lauren, are you talking about a tank and reg from Beverage Factory?

If so, that's a different beast 

That being said, I can work that, too. I doubt they'll give us a bulk discount, but I'll pick up to eliminate shipping costs.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike, I'm interested in these difusers as well, but lost my job last week so have to put the idea on hold for now.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, Carl. Looking for a new restaurant or going to try something else?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Lauren, are you talking about a tank and reg from Beverage Factory?
> 
> If so, that's a different beast
> 
> That being said, I can work that, too. I doubt they'll give us a bulk discount, but I'll pick up to eliminate shipping costs.


Ah, well the first link stopped working. I do want to go presurized, I'm tired of the inconsistancy of yeast.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Like I saaid...Depending on timing I can pick up stuff at BF for you.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Like I saaid...Depending on timing I can pick up stuff at BF for you.


sweet, let me know


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Still up for the group buy Mike? If so, you can put me down for 3 coins and a 5 coil.
If you're not gonna proceed with the group buy, then consider this thread MINE.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Andrew,
I'm still up for it and so is AquaticMagic. He's also willing to do plants


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Mike, can you post a list of what AquaticMagic has available to our group buy? That way we can put together a shopping list for everybody.
EDIT: Oh yeah, prices would be cool too. Maybe some bulk-buy discounts?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a big list... and it is right here.

You can get an idea of some of the costs by looking at each one. Here's an example of the diffusors again.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Mike.
Here's what I'd like, no need to rush!
*1 stainless steel tweezer/scissor combo*(http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?planta&1144231542)
*1 portion of "mini moss"*(http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplants&1144881395)
*2 Coin sized diffusers (D)*
*1 Flower sized diffuser (C)*
*1 5-coil diffuser (B)*

It seems that all of their hardware (non-plant) items have the cost of shipping included in their price. Can you find out what the price would be with them combined in the same shipment?
Thanks mister .


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Carl, if you could choose, which diffusors would you want?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...check the first post to see what the current group order list is.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> Carl, if you could choose, which diffusors would you want?


I would need either the A or the B size - I'm not sure which would be more suitable for my tank. I suppose though that I could still use the A with a lower flow rate if needed.

Go ahead and include me for this - I may be jobless, but I've still got a few bucks for important things like this.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I can't seem to find this info, what diffuser is good for what tank size?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've e-mailed him for more info.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Lauren,
The coin size (D) is for nano tanks. The other three all have a the same size disk and can be used on any size tank. It just depends on what you want it to look like.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I'm probably going to get the order in this weekend. Any more takers? See the first post for the current list. I'm hoping to get things in before the 22nd!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

if you don't mind a vent, this guy NEEDS to learn how to put together a better auction. Please, put a ruler down for a visual referance!

I think I'll get a 5 coil, as my tank is "between 3 and 1 feet" (height, width? thanks)


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Mike,

Revised buy list:
3 coin diffusers (D) for $20
1 stainless steel tweezer/scissor combo --> want to know pricing before i buy

I'm with ACbaldwin in knowing how much the tools would cost since we're doing one bulk buy from him.

If he's still selling it for $20 we're better of buying from Dr. Foster Smith:

8" long scissors $5.99
10" Curved Tip forceps $4.99
shipping is $8.99 we're gonna end up splitting this

-Jon


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm in for 1 5 coil diffuser.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I will take everything I previously asked for (posted in the first post).
I think that comes to 53.82:-#


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Put me down for one "B" difuser.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...Orthikon is the only one left...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Order is in. PM's on the way...

Pay me now, or pay me later. It's up to you 

The benefits of riding on my tax return...


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Mike, Any news on the shipment?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Andrew,
I've received 3 of 4 packages, but have been out of town since Friday. It's possible the 4th package is waiting at the neighbor's house. I'll let everyone know.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I was out of town over the weekend and the FOURTH package came in. I now have everything for everyone. More to follow


----------

